# Duterte threatens martial law declaration



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published Apr 24, 2020 8:48:29 AM
https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/4/24/duterte-lawlessness-martial-law.html

Published April 24, 2020 8:27am
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/735402/duterte-threatens-martial-law-declaration/story/


----------

